# What breed is Bailey??



## waterlilly0212 (May 24, 2008)

Hi!

Just wondering what Bailey's breed is... he is fairly small, but not a lop. 

Here are some pictures!
















Thanks!


----------



## lilangelhotots (May 24, 2008)

What a pretty girl! She looks like a Polish cross to me, she's got the distinctive Polish eyes and slick coat, it's just that her ears are way too long for the breed standard. Do you know how old she is? Maybe she's a different breed and just in her growing stages. Whatever breedBailey may be I think she's gorgeous!! I'm a sucker for the black coat color though.


----------



## luvthempigs (May 24, 2008)

Bailey has sucha beautiful shiney coat, very cute bunny.


----------



## waterlilly0212 (May 24, 2008)

Thanks!

Bailey is just over a year old. I got him last May. I am a sucker for his black coat too, I really like black animals, always have....


----------



## bunbunbinkie (May 24, 2008)

What a cutie pie!!!

I'm sorry that I can't offer you more help, as I'm not very skilled with rabbit breeds..... Just wanted to comment on how handsome he is!:inlove:

I have a thing for blank and white everything... especially animals!


----------



## lilangelhotots (May 24, 2008)

AH! Sorry, I just noticed I called Bailey a 'she'...sorry Bailey, you're one Handsome boy.:headsmack


----------

